# Dust collector 4 inches vs 2.5 with a cyclone.



## Pjracer (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello everyone. I’m new here from Dallas. I like to turn pens in my spare time. I have found this really nice pen blank that is 1/2 alumilite and 1/2 stabilized grapevine. I love it. 

Anyways. I have a shop question if I can have a bit of help. I got a wen DC 660 CFM with 4 inch intake. I bought a cyclone to attach to a bucket to add as the stage before the DC. Problem I see is I go from 4 inches to 2.5 and I’m not sure that’s ok. I have 4 devices. First stage is the floor sweep. Second is the drill press. Third is the Lathe and 4 is the band saw. So is it ok to run the whole system as 2.5 or can I go 4 inches to the cyclone then reconvert back to 4 inches then drop brown to the tools as 2.5 inches. Please help me if you can with your expertise. 

Thanks


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

a few issues. the wen dc if 660 cfm should have a 5" or 6" intake port. also you may consider looking into a cyclone for dc that stay at 4", I suspect you may have like a dust deputy, which serve very well on shop vacs. they also make the larger versions that have larger ports.


and you will want to place gates on the end user points, so you can open one at a time.


----------

